# Car tax Cartagena



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

I got my car tax renewal (first one) weeks ago and as it wasn't due until 2nd April I filed it somewhere safe and forgot about it  So, I now tried to go on line to OAGRC.com to pay it and because it's past the due date it won't allow me to pay it. 
The bill says I can use an atm but my bank isn't listed as one to use and I've never done it before so can anyone give me a clue, does that matter and can I do it via atm after the due date? Do I have to go in person to Cartagena? Any idea what the late payment charges are?

Leigh


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Monkey Hangers said:


> I got my car tax renewal (first one) weeks ago and as it wasn't due until 2nd April I filed it somewhere safe and forgot about it  So, I now tried to go on line to OAGRC.com to pay it and because it's past the due date it won't allow me to pay it.
> The bill says I can use an atm but my bank isn't listed as one to use and I've never done it before so can anyone give me a clue, does that matter and can I do it via atm after the due date? Do I have to go in person to Cartagena? Any idea what the late payment charges are?
> 
> Leigh


I think you can pay it at your local Ayuntamiento payments office (where you pay your IBI) - that's where we do ours. The fine starts at 5% but increases the longer you leave it.


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Alcalaina said:


> I think you can pay it at your local Ayuntamiento payments office (where you pay your IBI) - that's where we do ours. The fine starts at 5% but increases the longer you leave it.


Thank you I'll try there Monday.


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Our closest Ayuntamiento is Los Alcazares, so we went there. No sorry you need to pay at Cartagena, however, being helpful, she looked at the bill and said we could pay at a variety of banks, one of which was right across the street, CAM bank. Queued patiently, paid the bill got the change and I asked her about the fact it was being paid late. Big mistake, reversed the transaction, gave me it back and said I had to go to Cartagena.
Off we went there this morning. Got directions from the main Town Hall to the payment office and took a number and waited. The fine for late payment of upto 14 days is 10%. BUT we couldn't pay it there, we had to pay at the bank with the new bill. So, we found a CAM bank, queued up again, ah, no, when you have this new bill you can only pay at Caja Ahorro Murcia. Thankfully all paid now, but you know, next year, even if it is six weeks early, I'm just gonna pay it straight away


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Monkey Hangers said:


> Our closest Ayuntamiento is Los Alcazares, so we went there. No sorry you need to pay at Cartagena, however, being helpful, she looked at the bill and said we could pay at a variety of banks, one of which was right across the street, CAM bank. Queued patiently, paid the bill got the change and I asked her about the fact it was being paid late. Big mistake, reversed the transaction, gave me it back and said I had to go to Cartagena.
> Off we went there this morning. Got directions from the main Town Hall to the payment office and took a number and waited. The fine for late payment of upto 14 days is 10%. BUT we couldn't pay it there, we had to pay at the bank with the new bill. So, we found a CAM bank, queued up again, ah, no, when you have this new bill you can only pay at Caja Ahorro Murcia. Thankfully all paid now, but you know, next year, even if it is six weeks early, I'm just gonna pay it straight away



Aaargh ... 

Put it on direct debit and forget about it!


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Here, if you put it on direct debit they dont take it until at least half-way through the charging period anyway .


----------



## Monkey Hangers (Jan 8, 2009)

Direct debit it is then


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Only on this forum will you hear tales like this and then get the best solutions. Well done the forum. Long live the forum!! :clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------

